# Rimbalza la disputazione



## ED1

Ciao,

Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire il significato del verbo rimbalzare in questa frase? Grazie!

«*Rimbalza* la disputazione sulle categorie sensitive del sublime & del pittoresco.»


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non ci hai spiegato il contesto, né detto chi è l'autore

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## ED1

«*Rimbalza* la disputazione sulle categorie sensitive del sublime & del pittoresco.»

Jacques Gubler, _Cara Signora Tosoni_

È un libro epistolare. Il contesto non è claro. Questa è la prima frase della lettera. Solo no capisco qui il verbo rimbalzare. No so si il autore vuol dire che la disputazione si ripercuote o si va da una parte della disputazione all'altra. Grazie!


----------



## Armodio

Di primo acchito, sembra potersi intendere che il soggetto abbia portato, incanalato, spostato il fulcro della discussione verso quell'argomento. 
Non abbiamo altri punti di riferimento.
A meno che il soggetto, dislocato a destra, sia _la disputazione _stessa, ma senza grosse differenze nel senso.


----------



## Mary49

Nel contesto dell'OP "rimbalzare" è usato in questo senso:   
rimbalzare in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
"*2.* (_fig_.) [ottenere ampia e veloce diffusione: _la notizia è rimbalzata da un giornale all'altro_] ≈ diffondersi, propagarsi, spargersi" 
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica 
*"3.*  passare da un luogo a un altro; essere comunicato velocemente:_ la notizia rimbalzò di bocca in bocca"._
Rimbalzare > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro
"2. v.intr.  (_essere_ o_ avere_) fig., divulgarsi, diffondersi rapidamente".


----------



## bearded

Un paio di osservazioni:
1. I significati di 'rimbalzare',  come citati da Mary49, sono quelli tradizionali - e anch'io quindi sono incline a ritenere che  'la disputazione' sia il soggetto del verbo.  Tuttavia modernamente taluni impiegano 'rimbalzare' nel senso transitivo di 'far rimbalzare': quindi - in mancanza di altre indicazioni - mi resta un'ombra di dubbio (forse qualcuno - soggetto - sposta o fa rimbalzare la discussione...).
2. Trovo terribile lo stile della frase. Chi dice più/mai in italiano la parola 'disputazione'? Esistono i termini disputa, discussione... E che cosa significa 'categorie sensitive del sublime..''? Sensitive è forse un anglicismo per sensibili..?  Definirei questo stile come inutilmente e volutamente pomposo e oscuro, e spero che il resto del libro non sia tutto così.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> 2. Trovo terribile lo stile della frase. Chi dice più/mai in italiano la parola 'disputazione'? Esistono i termini disputa, discussione... E che cosa significa 'categorie sensitive del sublime..''? Sensitive è forse un anglicismo per sensibili..?  Definirei questo stile come inutilmente e volutamente pomposo e oscuro, e spero che il resto del libro non sia tutto così.


L'architetto Gubler è svizzero di nascita. Basta vedere come si presenta nel suo sito, dicendo di essere nato il 6 nevoso dell'anno CXLVIII della Repubblica...   Ho letto altre "cartoline" che questo architetto ha scritto per la rivista "Casabella" e lo stile, più o meno lo stesso in tutte, sembra spesso un calco del francese.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> il 6 nevoso dell'anno CXLVIII della Repubblica...


----------



## ohbice

Io avrei detto che la disputa viene rimbalzata al mittente, o in alternativa che la disputa rimbalza tra i due protagonisti della relazione epistolare.
D'altro canto bearded e Mary hanno dato spiegazioni logiche e autorevoli, quindi non saprei proprio cosa dire.
Consiglio a ED1 di leggere il libro senza prendere per oro colato le espressioni molto "particolari" che vi sono contenute. Sempre se quel testo gli interessa per gli argomenti trattati. Se invece leggesse per imparare meglio l'italiano, gli consiglio assolutamanete di cambiare autore


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> Io avrei detto che la disputa viene rimbalzata al mittente, o in alternativa che la disputa rimbalza tra i due protagonisti della relazione epistolare.


In realtà non era proprio una relazione epistolare; si trattava della rubrica di appendice della rivista, in cui l'architetto fingeva di scrivere cartoline alla segretaria di redazione su temi di architettura e costruzioni, corredandole di "foto-cartoline".


----------



## Armodio

Corroboro quanto scritto da Bearded. Un minimo dubbio permane sulla transitività o intransitività.
_Disputazione _è termine letterario, arcaizzante, del linguaggio retorico-filosofico.


----------



## Gommik

Ah, forse qui posso dare un contributo. Nonostante il nome fatuo «Casabella» all'epoca era in Italia una rivista molto apprezzata per quanto riguarda l'architettura e il giardino. Era piuttosto prestigiosa e lo è stata fino a un decennio fa, circa, specie per il giardino. Il sublime e il pittoresco sono infatti due stili del giardino tra il Settecento e l'Ottocento. Nonostante all'epoca (anni Ottanta circa) ci fossero regole editoriali molto più rigide rispetto a quelle attuali, è probabile che l'editore di Casabella non volesse modificare i testi di Gubler (si dice "passare", in gergo) perché facevano colore. 
Chiaramente la frase significa "torniamo alla discussione già avviata sul pittoresco e il sublime". In realtà io la trovo divertente come espressione e capisco perché il caporedattore non gli passasse i testi!


----------



## lorenzos

A me sembra solo una pessima traduzione; anche l'originale si può leggere qui .


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> A me sembra solo una pessima traduzione; anche l'originale si può leggere qui .


Non ne sarei così sicura, ha scritto molto anche in italiano... Come ho già detto nel post#7, l'italiano di Gubler risente del francese; ad esempio, il verbo francese che ha come primo significato "rimbalzare", significa anche "tornare alla ribalta". "Disputazione" assomiglia molto al francese.


----------



## Gommik

Non vorrei dire, ma in quegli anni (mi pare) il direttore era Vittorio Gregotti, o forse Francesco Dal Co, comunque due personalità di rilievo. Ci scrivevano persone come Dorfles. All'inizio era faceva concorrenza a "Domus". Insomma, non era certo una rivista che non controllava gli articoli. Se il testo è rimasto (o è stato scritto) in quel modo, ci sarà stata una ragione precisa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mi sembra infatti strano che si pubblichino testi con delle "sviste" così marchiane.


----------



## lorenzos

La mia era solo un'ipotesi, forse che la traduzione è l'inglese?


----------

